# Budget 5x5 Reviews



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2019)

Gathering up the various budget 5x5 reviews I've done recently:


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 15, 2019)

cool!
I currently have the Yuxin Little Magic 5x5 M and it's amazing.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 16, 2019)

I've tried two different Little Magic M's. One of them was setup by the Cubicle Pro Shop, and one was setup by me (I didn't do very much to it). Both feels great! The only complaint I have is that the inner layer magnets are a little weaker than I would like. Aside from that, great cube. Easily on parr with my my AoChuang GTS M.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 16, 2019)

Definitely could use stronger magnets but very nice.


----------

